# Farm raising deer



## Livinwright Farm (Jan 5, 2011)

How much do breeding stock deer cost? We are pondering the idea of farm raising our own venison, and have been unable to find any info on cost.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 5, 2011)

My only concern about the deer would be meningeal worm. Deer can carry it with no ill effects but it can kill goats. It is a parasite.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jan 5, 2011)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> My only concern about the deer would be meningeal worm. Deer can carry it with no ill effects but it can kill goats. It is a parasite.


Oh my.... good thing this has only been a pondering for us.
Still curious about prices though, as we have 6.5 acres and room to fence them seperately. Would doing that keep the parasite away from the goats?


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 5, 2011)

Sort of. Usually how meningeal worm is transmitted is through slugs or snails. They eat the worm from the feces of the deer, then travel into the goat's pasture. Then the goat accidentally eats the snail or slug while grazing.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jan 5, 2011)

Well, I think that would be no problem for us then, our chickens are more than excellent pest clearers. They eat anything that is in front of them, with the exception of toxic Virgin Tiger Moths.  They catch and eat, frogs, toads, snakes, moths, ants, ticks, beatles, flies, grubs, slugs, caterpillers, you name it, they eat it. 
I know we have a small herd of wild deer and a couple moose that roam our property... so there is already a chance of these worms being on our property... isn't there?


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes. There is a chance.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 6, 2011)

Try this guy...

http://www.spectrumranch.net/

Do some serious investigating before you do this.  Most states have very strict about how wild animals are transported, kept and sold.  

Here in KY if you want to keep a deer herd, you must have 8' high fences.  I think it is 8', it might be higher......


----------



## glenolam (Jan 6, 2011)

You should PM Roll Farms.  She's had experience raising abandoned wildlife and might have some insight on keeping them as your own.

My neighbor had a big issue with M-Worm last year.  She said to treat it she just used Ivomec (which is given for most worms around here anyway) and luckily didn't loose any of her goats.  I guess it's a quick killer and if you don't catch it right away it's very fatal - but don't quote me on that as I haven't researched it myself.


----------



## ohne (Jan 6, 2011)

Try Mike Gilbert of Red Stag Acres perhaps he could help you. His farm raises them for venison but I have heard thathe does sell breeding stock. He is located in Wisconsin and is very helpful, perhaps if that is to far to travel he might know someone near you. We have talked wiht him extensively about Chantecler chickens (he is secretary of the club) and  has been a big help to us in getting our flock started. his website is http://www.redstagacres.com/


----------



## cattlecait (Jan 28, 2011)

There's a farm here in Michigan, Bears Den Deer Farm (I don't know if they have a website, I suppose you could google it) that my folks are good friends with. I considered raising deer for awhile and he told me that their younger does typically go from $500-$2000, and a decent young buck will easily fetch $5000-$10,000 depending on his genetics. They raise theirs for disabled hunter trips and I believe they sell some venison.

 - Edited

Found the site! http://www.bearssdendeerfarm.com/


----------



## Bossroo (Jan 28, 2011)

Some people about 3 miles from our place in Cal. raise the smaller spotted deer ( about 50 head) for a couple local restaurants. They are behind 8 foot fences. 3-4 times per year one or two will jump the fence and have to be rounded up. Those that they can't catch, they shoot and off to dinner they go.


----------

